# 4k Monitor



## exxer1986 (24. Januar 2014)

Mein Rechner hat ein GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WIFI mainboard und einen Intel Core i7-3770K. 
Ich überlege mir Ende des Jahres oder Anfang 2015 - je nach Verfügbarkeit - einen 4k Monitor und eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen.
Ist die Rechenleistung meines Prozessors dafür ausreichend oder sollte ich mir einen 27 Zoller mit WQHD Auflösung kaufen ?


----------



## ryzen1 (24. Januar 2014)

Der Prozessor reicht auf jedenfall. Wäre noch interessant was du ausgeben möchtest.

Gibt nicht viel 4k Monitore laut geizhals. Fängt ab 1.100 Euro an.

LCD-Monitore mit Auflösung: ab 3840x2160 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Am fragst du Ende des Jahres nochmal nach einen 4k Monitor


----------



## Bunny_Joe (24. Januar 2014)

Der Prozessor spielt in dieser Auflösung fast gar keine Rolle. Es ist immer die Grafikkarte, die bei größerer Auflösung nachgibt, daher ist der 3770k völlig ok.
Bei der Graka musst du vor allem dann darauf achten, dass du genug VRam für 4K zur Verfügung hast. Ich würde da auf mindestens 3 oder 4 GB setzen.
Warte einfach auf die GTX 880/R9 390X mit genug VRam und rüste dann auf.


----------



## exxer1986 (24. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Antworten. Der Preis für den Monitor wär schon in Ordnung, nur ich habe im Internet gelesen, das die aktuellen 4k Monitore nur 30 fps liefern. Deshalb möchte ich noch warten bis die Technik ausgereifter ist.


----------



## Bevier (24. Januar 2014)

Aktuelle 4k-Monitore bieten meist nur mäßige Fps und darüber hinaus haben sie nahezu unspielbare Latenzen. Wirklich brauchbare 4k Monitore liegen aktuell noch im hohen 4- oder sogar 5stelligen Bereich. Alles was günstiger ist, ist vielleicht toll fürs Arbeiten, sauberes Schriftbild, gute Bilddarstellung in beinahe voller Pracht für die Fotobearbeitung aber zum Spielen sind sie eher ein schlechter Witz.
Und auch die Leistung der Grafikkarten ist eher zu gering, um diese Auflösungen wirklich gut spielen zu können. Auch die nächste Generation wird kein gewaltiger Sprung sein. Ein High-End-SLI/CF wird weiterhin bitter nötig bleiben.

Bis 4k wirklich bezahlbar auf dem heimischen Spielerschreibtisch funktioniert, dauert sicher noch 2 Jahre...


----------



## MysticBinary82 (24. Januar 2014)

Ja zwei Jahre klingt realistisch Bevier. Zudem versuchen die großen Firmen mit schneller Massenproduktion die Preise schnell zu senken. Da will jemand einen neuen Standard ganz schnell durchdrücken. Problem bei der Sache, es gibt kaum Content. Die Spiele die in dieser Auflösung flüssig wären, da schon älter, unterstützen diese mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit gar nicht.

Ich hoffe aber persönlich auch auf eine 4K 24" Eierlegendewollmilchsau.


----------



## Helvete (24. Januar 2014)

Du könntest aber auch einen Monitor kaufen der sich bestens zum Downsampling eignet und so deine 4K Auflösung zumindest in Spielen nutzen.


----------



## debalz (24. Januar 2014)

Wie wärs vorerst damit: LG Flatron 34UM95-P - UM95 Serie - Daten- und Preisvergleich - HardwareSchotte.de
hätte fast einen Impulskauf getätigt
Davon gibt es auch ein Modell mit 2.560 × 1.080 für etwa 550€.....


----------



## MysticBinary82 (24. Januar 2014)

Hmm zu dem Monitor kann ich leider keine genauen Angaben im Moment finden. Leider auch nicht bei LG direkt, was irgendwie komisch ist.


----------



## debalz (24. Januar 2014)

In den nächsten Tagen/ Wochen dürften mehr Infos und vlt. auch erste Tests kommen. Der Monitor wurde erst auf der CES vorgestellt und ist brandneu. Auf jeden Fall wird bei 34" für mich das 21:9 Format erst richtig interessant, 29" war mir zu niedrig, das entsprach ja von der Höhe etwa einem 23" Monitor.


----------



## Oberst Klink (24. Januar 2014)

Zum Zocken würde Ich einen Monitor mit 1440p, 120/144Hz und SA-IPS empfehlen. 4K-Monitore sind dafür noch nicht geeignet, auch weil es an HDMI2.0 mangelt.


----------



## soth (24. Januar 2014)

...was vollkommen egal ist, da es Displayport gibt.
Übrigens bekommen alle derzeitigen 4k PC-Monitore 60Hz hin und nicht nur 30Hz.

Und nein, die günstigen Modelle sind alles andere als toll für Bildbearbeitung, auch die mittelpreisigen ala Sharp, Dell und co. nicht.


----------



## Oberst Klink (24. Januar 2014)

Aber bei den aktuellen gehen 60Hz doch nur mit zwei DP-Anschlüssen, oder?


----------



## soth (24. Januar 2014)

Nein ein DP, da die Controller aber das Panel nicht mit der entsprechenden Auflösung und Frequenz ansteuern können, werden "zwei" FullHD Panel angesteuert.


----------



## Oberst Klink (24. Januar 2014)

soth schrieb:


> Nein ein DP, da die Controller aber das Panel nicht mit der entsprechenden Auflösung und Frequenz ansteuern können, werden "zwei" FullHD Panel angesteuert.


 
Achso, okay.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (24. Januar 2014)

soth schrieb:


> Nein ein DP, da die Controller aber das Panel nicht mit der entsprechenden Auflösung und Frequenz ansteuern können, werden "zwei" FullHD Panel angesteuert.


 Naja fast richtig. Es sind 2 mal je 2160x1920, denn 2 FullHD Panel würden nur die Hälfte der Pixel eines 4K Panels beinhalten.


----------



## soth (25. Januar 2014)

Meinte ich doch


----------



## Superwip (25. Januar 2014)

> Nein ein DP, da die Controller aber das Panel nicht mit der entsprechenden Auflösung und Frequenz ansteuern können, werden "zwei" FullHD Panel angesteuert.



Ist das so?

Ich halte das für eine sehr gewagte Aussage.


----------



## soth (25. Januar 2014)

Je öfter ich den Post lese, desto mehr wünsche ich mir ich hätte nochmal nachgedacht und ihn anders formuliert 

Fakt ist, die 4K Monitore werden mit einem Displayport per MST angesteuert, da der Controller (laut PCGH) die volle Auflösung nur mit 30Hz darstellen kann.
Somit gibt es eigentlich nur noch 2 Möglichkeiten: 2 Controller oder ein Controller, der die 2 niedrigeren Auflösungen mit 60Hz ansteuern kann.


----------



## Superwip (25. Januar 2014)

Wie das wirklich genau funktioniert wäre aber sehr interessant zu wissen- scheitert es wirklich am Panel oder nur am externen Controller/Scaler, vielleicht sogar nur an der Firmware?

Letzteres könnte dadurch zu erklären sein das die Grafiktreiber bis vor kurzem keine Monitore mit nativen 4k mit 60fps ansteuern konnten.

In jedem Fall ist anzunehmen das das Panel irgendwie mit 60fps angesteuert werden kann und zwar wohl über eDP. Unabhängig davon wie viele DP Lanes es zwischen Controller und Panel gibt- prinzipiell sollte der MST Modus nicht nötig sein. Außerdem kann man das MST an dieser Stelle aus Sicht des PCs komplett transparent halten wenn man will selbst wenn das Panel MST erfordern sollte.

Scheitert es also am externen Controller/Scaler? Warum sollte es das? Es ist ja in jedem Fall ein DP 1.2 tauglicher Controller notwendig der mit der entsprechend erforderlichen Bandbreite angesteuert werden kann- der MST Modus macht das nicht einfacher.

In jedem Fall ist die Ursache für das MST Problem rätselhaft. Durch Reverse Engineering könnte man mit mehr oder weniger großem Aufwand eventuell etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen- wenn die Verbindung zwischen Controller und Panel etwa nur 3 eDP Lanes beinhaltet deutet das darauf hin das es nicht am Panel liegt.


----------



## exxer1986 (24. April 2014)

Ist die Bandbreite von PCIe 3.0 x16 ausreichend für 4k ?


----------



## Darkiii (24. April 2014)

die PCIe Schnittstelle reicht aus, allerdings HDMI und DVI nur bedingt (max. 30Hz), für 4K musst du DisplayPort in der Version 1.2 verwenden.

Und natürlich brauchst du auch eine sehr sehr starke Grafikkarte


----------



## exxer1986 (16. Juli 2015)

Mein System :

 Enermax EPM600AWT Platimax
 GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WIFI
 Cooler Master Hyper 612S
Intel Core i7-3770K
Hitachi HDS723020BLA642
500 GB SSD

Außerdem habe ich vor längerer Zeit viel Geld in Software investiert; Adobe Photoshop CS6, Microsoft Office 2007,
Windows 7 Ultimate usw.
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, ob es sich lohnt einen UHD Monitor und eine GTX 980 Ti zu kaufen, 
weil ich die Software weiter verwenden möchte und nicht weiß ob die Darstellung groß genug ist.


----------



## HisN (16. Juli 2015)

Definiere "es lohnt sich".
Leerste Worthülse aller Zeiten.

Wenn Dir dir Darstellung nicht groß genug ist, kaufste halt einen großen UHD-Monitor wie den Philips BDM4065UC. Als normalsichtiger brauchst Du da bei 80cm Abstand keine Skalierung von Windows aus um Bequem damit arbeiten zu können.

Aber ich verstehe die 980TI bei Deinem Anwendungs-Gebiet nicht. Wozu eine Gaming-Karte für Office oder Photoshop?


----------



## PiratePerfection (16. Juli 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Definiere "es lohnt sich".
> Leerste Worthülse aller Zeiten.
> 
> Wenn Dir dir Darstellung nicht groß genug ist, kaufste halt einen großen UHD-Monitor wie den Philips BDM4065UC. Als normalsichtiger brauchst Du da bei 80cm Abstand keine Skalierung von Windows aus um Bequem damit arbeiten zu können.
> ...



Verhalten sich 30-35 fps bei 4k anders als bei Full HD? (Sry hab bis jetzt noch nie 4k gespielt geschweige denn gesehn)
Und kannst du vllt was zum Samsung U28D590D sagen?  Soll ja gut sein jedoch wenig verstellbar


----------



## HisN (16. Juli 2015)

Ja, die gleichen 30-35 FPS beinhalten mehr Details in UHD 
Ansonsten sind sie genau so an der Grenze der Spielbarkeit wie in FHD je nach eigenem Standpunkt und Game 

Zum Samsung kann ich leider nix sagen, rede lieber über Zeug, dass ich schon in den Fingern hatte.


----------



## PiratePerfection (16. Juli 2015)

Hab nur bedenken das wenn ich auf 4k umsteige mir 30-40 fps zu wenig sein könnten z.B in GTA, da kommt mir alles unter 40-45 fps richtig "schlecht" vor


----------



## HisN (16. Juli 2015)

Dann stellste z.b. Anti-Aliasing ab.
Die Kanten-Findungs-Rate-Methoden brauchst Du in der hohen Auflösung praktisch nicht mehr (weil alle Kanten nicht mehr so übel verbloggt sind, wie in FHD). Das setzt eine ganze Menge Rechenleistung frei. Kommt Zeit kommt die nächste Graka. Der Monitor (wenn Du vernünftig kaufst) wird viele Grakas überleben. 

Persönlich: Ich stelle lieber Features ab, als Auflösung aufzugeben. Bei GTA5 muss bei mir z.b. die Nachbearbeitung drann glauben. Dann läuft das auch vernünftig.


----------



## PiratePerfection (16. Juli 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Dann stellste z.b. Anti-Aliasing ab.
> Die Kanten-Findungs-Rate-Methoden brauchst Du in der hohen Auflösung praktisch nicht mehr (weil alle Kanten nicht mehr so übel verbloggt sind, wie in FHD). Das setzt eine ganze Menge Rechenleistung frei. Kommt Zeit kommt die nächste Graka. Der Monitor (wenn Du vernünftig kaufst) wird viele Grakas überleben.
> 
> Persönlich: Ich stelle lieber Features ab, als Auflösung aufzugeben. Bei GTA5 muss bei mir z.b. die Nachbearbeitung drann glauben. Dann läuft das auch vernünftig.



Mit wieviel Fps läuft GTA 5 bei dir?


----------



## HisN (16. Juli 2015)

In der Stadt 60-80, in der Pampa um die 50.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wIhF93NsKis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QBtbs9XtPoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Immer daran denken, ich nehme da in 4K mit 130Mbit auf. Das kostet einiges an Performance


----------



## exxer1986 (16. Juli 2015)

Ich möchte den Computer auch zum Spielen nutzen und ich habe nicht genügend Platz für den 40" UHD-Monitor Philips BDM4065UC.


----------



## HisN (16. Juli 2015)

Je kleiner der Monitor wird, desto schwieriger wird das mit der Lesbarkeit 
Bzw. desto schöner wird es mit der Skalierung in Windows.

Aber als Photoshop-Profi kennst Du bestimmt schon den Workaround von Adobe mit dem man die Menüs in Photoshop auf 200% aufpumpen kann. Gibts irgendwo in deren Foren.

Meine Frage dabei ist dann immer: Warum kaufe ich mir einen UHD-Monitor, wenn ich durch die Skalierung von Windows praktisch nicht "mehr Inhalt" sehe, als in FHD?


----------



## exxer1986 (16. Juli 2015)

Soweit ich weiß kann man die Menüs in nur bei Photoshop CC auf 200% aufpumpen.


----------



## HisN (16. Juli 2015)

Ah, dann kommt also noch ein Software-Update auf Dich zu? *g*

Nein, vielleicht solltest Du dann eventuell von UHD Abstand nehmen und Dir ein 21:9-Gerät zulegen.
Durch die nicht vorhandene Höhe geht Dir zwar viel Arbeitsfläche verloren, dafür aber bleiben die PPIs fast gleich. Alles um die 100 rum ist ohne Skalierung genießbar.
Also etwas in 3440x1440.

BTW ... der Philips braucht NULL Fläche auf dem Schreibtisch, den hängt man sowieso an die Wand über dem Schreibtisch 
Der Fuß ist nämlich eine Zumutung.


----------



## exxer1986 (16. Juli 2015)

Kann ich nicht einfach wenn ich Photoshop CS6 nutze die Bildschirmauflösung verringern ?


----------



## HisN (16. Juli 2015)

Du kaufst Dir also einen neuen Bildschirm um dann lustige Kapriolen mit der Auflösung zu fahren?
BITTE. Wenn man so anfängt kann man es (meiner Meinung nach) gleich lassen.

Dann lieber die Windows-Skalierung.


----------



## exxer1986 (16. Juli 2015)

Ich möchte meine Software eben weiterverwenden und nicht wegschmeißen nur wegen einem neuen Monitor. Deshalb die Frage: Kann ich nicht einfach wenn ich Photoshop CS6 nutze die Bildschirmauflösung verringern ?


----------



## HisN (16. Juli 2015)

Du kannst machen wozu Du lustig bist 
Probier es doch mal an Deinem jetzigen Bildschirm aus, dann siehst Du was dabei rauskommt


----------



## Breakzone (19. Juli 2015)

Zur besseren Übersicht nutze einfach mal den bestehenden 4K Monitor Thread um meine Frage zu stellen. Laut Geizhals https://geizhals.de/?cat=monlcd19wide&xf=5137_3840x2160~5848_NVIDIA+G-Sync#xf_top ist der Acer Predator XB280HKbprz der einzige Gsync fähige 4K Monitor den ich z.Z. auf den Markt gibt. Ich plane mir in nächster Zeit eine 980 Ti in Kombination mit einem 4K Monitor zuzulegen. Sieht es im Moment wirklich so alternativlos aus, was 4K + Gsync betrifft?  Sind für die kommenden Monate (bis September/ Oktober) eventuell andere Modelle mit 4K und Gsync mit ähnlichen Preisrahmen geplant?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## HisN (19. Juli 2015)

Der ist übrigens vom Bild her nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Hab ich schon davor gesessen.
TN-Panel halt.


----------



## Breakzone (19. Juli 2015)

Gibt es Alternativen mit IPS und Gsync?


----------



## HisN (19. Juli 2015)

Geizhals spricht die Wahrheit.
In 4K nicht.


----------



## exxer1986 (20. Juli 2015)

Vergrößern sich mit der Windows7 Skalierung auf 200% auch Programme wie Microsoft Office 2007 ?


----------



## Wolfgang75 (20. Juli 2015)

Habe den Acer https://geizhals.de/acer-predator-xb280hk-xb280hkbprz-um-pb0ee-005-a1120202.html?hloc=at&hloc=de jetzt seid 2 Wochen mit einer GTX 980ti im Einsatz.
Bilddarstellung finde ich ganz gut und die GPU kommt auch in Spielen gut mit 4K zurecht.
Windows7 Skalierung geht bei mir bis 150% was mMn locker ausreicht,zur Skalierung bei Office 2007 kann ich nichts sagen da andere Programme genutzt werden.


----------



## xsefa (16. August 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin stark am überlegen welcher UHD Bildschirm es bei mir sein soll. An den Acer habe ich auch gedacht. Konnte ihn auch in Saturn etwas antesten. Natürlich war der TN Panel nicht so geil wie mein jetziger IPS. Aber wie ist das Spielen und die G-Sync funktion? Welche Spiele zockst du? Mit welchen Einstellungen und wie viel FPS im Schnitt?


----------

